# Hardware bug.... What to get next, lol



## Viper_SA (9/4/15)

When I first joined the forum, someone made a comment "hide your wallet". I thought, "yeah, right! How much juice can a guy buy, besides, I thought my Ego X6 with it's plastic tank (long since perished) and my two CE4 and Twisp ripp-off clearo's were the shits". WRONG! Pretty soon I was on the Nautilus mini, a few ET-S clearos and Kanger Evod 2's. Now I'm into drippers, mechs and 50W mods, lol. Wish I had hidden my wallet 

Anyway, I recently got a Big Dripper and love it. Pretty handy to have the extra capacity on top and good flavor for me. Finally got the two Kanger subtanks sorted after switching from Rip Trippers to the Suck my Mod way of wicking. So I find myself wanting to get another Big Dripper, I'm weird that way, something works well and I want two of it, lol. Or another RTA. 

The Delta II looks like a good buy, and the "no glass" tank is a bonus, since I've managed to break two Kanger subtank glasses.... The Billow and Goblin also look like a good buy. Then last night while surfing this caught my eye, http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/rebuild-able-atomisers/products/silverplay. Never heard of the Silverplay before. 

Basically looking for somethingto carry around that will last a few hours before filling it up, but performs like a dripper.....

The Reo is an option too, but a bit heavy on the pocket at the moment.

I don't do major clouds, I seem to like 0.4 to 0.8 ohm builds. Single or double, depending on the atty I use. I must admit, I find the clouds even more addictive than cigarettes were.....


----------



## Riaz (9/4/15)

Viper_SA said:


> When I first joined the forum, someone made a comment "hide your wallet". I thought, "yeah, right! How much juice can a guy buy, besides, I thought my Ego X6 with it's plastic tank (long since perished) and my two CE4 and Twisp ripp-off clearo's were the shits". WRONG! Pretty soon I was on the Nautilus mini, a few ET-S clearos and Kanger Evod 2's. Now I'm into drippers, mechs and 50W mods, lol. Wish I had hidden my wallet
> 
> Anyway, I recently got a Big Dripper and love it. Pretty handy to have the extra capacity on top and good flavor for me. Finally got the two Kanger subtanks sorted after switching from Rip Trippers to the Suck my Mod way of wicking. So I find myself wanting to get another Big Dripper, I'm weird that way, something works well and I want two of it, lol. Or another RTA.
> 
> ...


Hi @Viper_SA 

If i can give some advice, and i know you might not like it, save your money and get a Reo

I know the thrill of getting new gear is unquestionable, but how long does it last?

I promise you, the Reo will put an end to all that- it just works 

Reading what you wanting, an on the move dripper that can hold juice, produce excellent flavor and vapor, well thats the definition of a reo

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (9/4/15)

I'm actually a little scared of getting a Reo and not using my other gear anymore

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## DoubleD (9/4/15)

The Kui is also a option to look at, granted the quality of the Reo hasn't been matched but as for affordability, the KUI wins. Its a great 'stepping stone' if you will 

I've got a feeling once my Reo arrives (  ) tomorrow my poor KUI is going to gather dust and then be traded or sold off like a cheap hooker with herpes

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA (9/4/15)

Hahahaha, wanna rrade two modified subtank mini's for a KUI?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD (9/4/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Hahahaha, wanna rrade two modified subtank mini's for a KUI?



hahaha what the hell is a modified subtank my bru? I must of missed one of your posts or something


----------



## Viper_SA (9/4/15)

Hahahaha, Dremeled open the barrels at the juice channels. Still getting dry hits every now and then. Next I'm going to drag the wick straight into the tank like the cheap CE4 clearo, I swear. I can wick all my drippers perfectly, but those fickle subtanks are the boss of me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD (9/4/15)

Ohhhhh, now I remember   Yeah drippers cant be beat IMO, flavor and ease of use is just next level, thats why bottom feeding is the "Alpha Dog" in my world.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (9/4/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Hahahaha, wanna rrade two modified subtank mini's for a KUI?


I'll trade a KUI for 2 subtank minis 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (10/4/15)

Hi @Viper_SA 
I think you should get two Reos

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------

